# Prodiamine vs. Dithiopyr (Barricade vs. Dimension)



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good comparison video from The Grass Factor...

http://youtu.be/9GquKiF2QUc


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I've used it with success on my lawn, but I can definitely sympathize here - the coverage of granular pre-e just makes me a little nervous.

I've really done a 180 since I got a Spreader-Mate. My confidence level in spraying products has gone way up. So much so that I'm even considering liquid fert now.

https://youtu.be/muylRJPi6gI


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Those prills will dissolve, spread a bit into the ground and be fine. It does take more water and a washout is a problem.

But I agree, I like liquid applications better. I have better control instead of prills flying everywhere. My first app of preM of the year in march is granular just because I don't like to deal with cold water in a cold March day.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I agree with Ware that having a good sprayer setup will increase your confidence and make you want to spray everything. I'm going completely liquid this year for everything except my first fertilizer application since I still have a little bit left over from last year.


----------

